# Help selecting DVD recorder/burner



## BillESC (Jan 28, 2012)

Working on a church installation where they would like to record video of the services, do some limited editing and then burn a half dozen copies.

Originally, I spec'd a Tascam BD-R2000 but am having second thoughts. Has anyone used this recorder or have experience with another similar product. Budget is up to two grand.


----------



## Fenris218 (Jan 28, 2012)

As a student, I may not be the best to answer this but here it goes.

First question: Does it have to be both a DVD recorder AND burner?
Second question (if first answer is no): Do you or the church own a computer with DVD burning capabilities?

If answer to the second question is "no" disregard what I am writing about below.

If the answer to the first question is "no" I would go and get two (or three) decent video cameras (same kind, brand, specs, ect.) so that there is no difference in the video itself with color or sound and video editing software (Sony Vegas, or Adobe for PC and Final Cut Pro or Express for Mac). After recording put the video on the computer and import it into one of the video editor, and I'll stop there since it seems like you know the rest. If not I can post some more.

*Note the reason I say two or three cameras (and you can get a pretty decent camara for $100) is because sometimes people get in front of them or there's a better angle for a particular moment at a different position that would have been missed otherwise.

Hope this was somewhat helpful.
Wess


----------



## museav (Jan 29, 2012)

Like most standalone burners, the BD-R2000 is pretty much limited to analog composite and S-Video inputs. There are i.Link and USB2.0 inputs but they are on the front panel and you would need to have compatible signals. My experience is that this makes such devices a less than ideal solution for many people wanting HD or at least 480p recording. But that's probably a critical point, what are they actually trying to record?


----------



## Edrick (Jan 29, 2012)

Are they worried about duplication? I think that's the big question, are they burning just one copy for their use or duplicating 10+ copies to distribute. 

If they're doing some type of editing workflow then the system should be able to burn a DVD. From there you'll want a multidisc duplicator.


----------



## BillESC (Jan 29, 2012)

They are recording analog video and would like to burn perhaps a half dozen copies of each service.


----------

